# tried to do somethin black...and then went back 2 the brights :)



## Q o B (Feb 8, 2006)

eyes:blitz n glitz fluidline, beauty marked, print,crystal avalance, and ricepaper..liquid liner is maybelline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lips: embellish glitz gloss, glam lipstick, and fanplastico lacquer














eyes: beige-ing shadestick, orange, golden rod, chrome yellow, bitter, nylon, blue pigment, tilt, cobalt, prussian power point, and some cheap fake lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cheeks: frankly scarlet blush
lips:magenta liner and veneer lacquer
i know eyes and lips are all bright but hey i just wanted to go all out,its been a while for me


----------



## aziajs (Feb 8, 2006)

*WOW!!!*


----------



## pucci (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_*WOW!!!*


_

 
Ditto!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 8, 2006)

Your blending is awesome!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Goodness woman!!! Both are HOT HOT HOT. When i saw the second my head kind of jumped back,i was like DAAAAAYUUUMMMM!!!. Great blend of course as always. LOOOOOVE i mean LOOOOOOOOVE the lips on both looks


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 8, 2006)

The yellow one is like BAM.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 8, 2006)

That is AMAZING !!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 8, 2006)

very bright


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 8, 2006)

I need to learn as good as you and risa.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 8, 2006)

That should be a picture for a mac postcard.  I especially like the black one.


----------



## smiles4c (Feb 8, 2006)

ooh I love them both...the bright one looks amazing, great job!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, your blending is amazing, and you are so gorgeous!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Feb 8, 2006)

Gorgeous colors and perfect blending!  I want your skillz!


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 8, 2006)

LOOK at my girl Lauren. thats right showing off them blending skills. Imma get there just wait and see. Trust and believe me hunny!!!


----------



## stacey (Feb 8, 2006)

lauren! haven't seen you around! i LOVE the first one - it's TO DIE FOR! sexy mama! and the second one is loud girl! i love it! how is frankly scarlet blush? i just bought it and haven't had time to use it yet.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 8, 2006)

Your blending=PERFECT!!!!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 9, 2006)

You're a genius!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 9, 2006)

Gorgeous Mama!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 9, 2006)

well i love them both 

but the first one is soooo sultry u look like a sex pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am in love with the first one we all know u can rock color but damnnnnn i am in shock how beautiful u look


----------



## user4 (Feb 9, 2006)

i soooooooo wish i could feel comfortable wearing such bright colors... it looks freaking awsome!


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 9, 2006)

WHOA. That black/navy smoky thing is one of the best I've ever seen. I don't think I could blend that well if my life depended on it. HOT


----------



## Q o B (Feb 9, 2006)

hey thanks evry1, i miss specktra. i need to get back into it..havnt been doin makeup much, i was hoping i didnt forget how to do it! 
and stace, the blush is almost dangerous cuz it goes on so super pink or bright or somethin i usually put a lil studio fix over to kinda tone it down if u dont want it too bold, i really like it tho!


----------



## nerdalicious (Feb 9, 2006)

Very very nice, where can I see more of your looks?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nerdalicious* 
_Very very nice, where can I see more of your looks?_

 
Go to her MySpace page.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Feb 9, 2006)

OMG I missed your looks!!! You are one HOTT mama!! You have to do a tutorial on anything one day!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am speechless!


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 9, 2006)

omfg your blending and colour choice is spectacular!!! i would also lovee to see a tutorial!!!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Feb 9, 2006)

All I can say is HOT DAMN!!! You look sooo pretty. I love your mu style and the combination of blue e/s with red lips...WOW!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a question for you....how do you get your colors so vivid and solid?  Mine always look kind of sheer.  They really don't cover my lid in a really opaque layer.  Does that make sense?  I use primer too but it's never as rich as I would like.


----------



## Q o B (Feb 9, 2006)

well i think its just the shadestick, as a base, and thats it. i dont put anythhing else on except for any studio fix that got brushed on somewhere, other than that its all the shadestick, i love that thing


----------



## Lollie (Feb 9, 2006)

Damn, that's STUNNING! I have absolutely no clue how you've done that! Absolutely flawless!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 9, 2006)

Your makeup looks airbrushed!!! :O :O :O


----------



## kissablethoughts (Feb 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 9, 2006)

Your blending is amazing, especially when you use such pigmented/matte colors...


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 9, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 9, 2006)

your blending is superb!! and the colors really show up.. bright and vibrant! loooove especially the first look!


----------



## missytakespics (Feb 9, 2006)

these are both hot looks, your blending is fabulous!
you must tell me what kind of camera you're using!


----------



## mellz (Feb 9, 2006)

You look totally different in dark colors! You are something amazing with that MAC. I love it!


----------



## Bianca (Feb 9, 2006)

That looks hot!


----------



## user2 (Feb 9, 2006)

Lauren, that second look is awesome!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 9, 2006)

Wowser.  Hottie alert...these look great, and your blending is sublime.


----------



## misskris (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow you are awesome. I love them both!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 9, 2006)

Love them both.


----------



## bella dee (Feb 9, 2006)

true perfection right there...


----------



## justanotherinternetgirl (Feb 9, 2006)

*AMAZING*


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

Both of those look incredible!


----------



## User20 (Feb 9, 2006)

Amazing! I wish I had the guts or occasion to pull something like that off. My friend today wore some pruple/blue combo (I've never seen her m/u so good, was jelous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) right up the the brow. It was awesome, so I love the looks and admire your spunk


----------



## Cosmetic_Fetish (Feb 9, 2006)

im in love with your brows!


----------



## litfan4ever (Feb 9, 2006)

i am so breath less


----------



## Q o B (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_Your skills are way too good!! Your make up looks better than any looks i've ever done but I wanted to suggest something I learned from a MAC MA. I always use bright colors and bright lipstick and he suggested that the focus should always be either on the eyes or lips, not both. You should try funky eyeshadow with a less dramatic lipstick or lipgloss. I think it would look really awesome. You don't have to take my advice (i'm no one to critique) but I figured if it works for my friends and I, it would probably look great on you as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i totally agree, i almost never do anything spectacular with the lips but i just felt like kinda going all out, plus i havnt been able to use my veneer before, but any other day it would have been some simple lustreglass, so i most definately agree, focus on either eyes or lips.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 10, 2006)

wow.  :hump: so much skill girl! throw some of that my way! haha.


----------



## Morosity (Feb 10, 2006)

wowowowow. I'm so in love with the second look, your blending is absolutely amazing and I love the magenta lips, I wish I could pull off colours that bright.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Gorgeous! Super Hot! Fabulous! Sexy! (Aw I Think You Get The Point LOL)


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 10, 2006)

I love the black especially, but both are gorge, I've never seen anyone do there makeup quite so flawless as you!


----------



## KJam (Feb 11, 2006)

wow - great blending


----------



## Q o B (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morosity* 
_wowowowow. I'm so in love with the second look, your blending is absolutely amazing and I love the magenta lips, I wish I could pull off colours that bright._

 
hey thanks u guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u can do brights! seems like  alot of ppl are so hesitant to wear some hot colors, i wish more would do it, to brighten things up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i forgot to answer the camera ques. its a nikon cool pix 5200


----------



## Midgard (Feb 11, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## Delphi373 (Feb 12, 2006)

Beau-ti-ful!!!  It's art!!! Just stunning - seriously - the first look reminds me of nightime in NY, while the second is like Rio!


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 12, 2006)

i love your brights fotd... i just really love the colours and i am envious that u can carry it off and that you have beautiful eyes..


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 12, 2006)

Love them, esp. the first one.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW!!! I LOVE your make-up... it's incredible... I want lessons LOL


----------



## angelica (Sep 10, 2006)

.........speechless!!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 10, 2006)

i'm so jealous of your blending!! what brushes do you use for your eyes?


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 11, 2006)

i love your blending


----------

